# boats close to pier



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

Just wondering if you all have any crazy or interesting stories of boats comming to close to the end of the pier.

I can think of two. One year a dude slung an anchor through the sail on a sail boat after the boat floated in a cut 3 lines. Another was a mad as heck dude who bought bottle rockets and started shooting them at close boats. I was looking at oceancrest pier(awesome pier) pier cam and couldnt believe how close boats were passing by. I saw a guy loose a king on longbeach pier some years back when a boats prop caught his line which was 200 yards out with a king on it.
Its crazy that boats feel the need to be so close but i guess as long as no fights breakout its ok!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

bet there was some choice words from the man that lost that king. just no sense in getting that close when you have the whole ocean. thats when you look in the tackle bag for the heaviest lead you have and tie one on, start heaving and hope for the best.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drumchaser said:


> bet there was some choice words from the man that lost that king. just no sense in getting that close when you have the whole ocean. thats when you look in the tackle bag for the heaviest lead you have and tie one on, start heaving and hope for the best.


 Do it and hit someone,you go to jail..... Have had sailboarders so close at Avon Pier they actually got caught in the bow of the line while drumfishing,more than once.......


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

I agree with Drumdum. I know it's tempting but 8 oz of lead can be fatal... not worth it for any fish.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

yeh when i pinrigged all summer they'd come close all the time. never threw AT the boat themselves, but would occasionally sling and anchor and catch myself a few free planners and clarkspooons.

i remember one time we were hard up on bait, i caught the guys trolling line w/ an anchor, broke his line and drug in his rig + fresh live menhaden, which i proceeded to put on my pin rig  

cant let a good bait go to waste :beer:


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Im with ya jesse, hard to beat some live menhaden for kings. :beer:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

drumchaser said:


> Im with ya jesse, hard to beat some live menhaden for kings. :beer:


specially when they' come live alread with a rig attached


----------



## dkingman (Mar 2, 2003)

*The Disrespectful !*

PogeyJoe, Your observations are correct, to many powerboat operators disrespectably crowd around the few remaining North Carolina fishing piers these days. 

Seems funny with the vastness of the ocean blues and the capabilties of these water craft to go elsewhere, fish are readily available that one ever near a fishing pier in a boat. Seems odd going to the expense of owning a water craft and then bully ones way into the general areas surrounding a simple fishing pier. Anglers fishing from a pier are landlock in sorts and limited by the length of the structure their utilizing. All in the hopes of having as productive days fishing, as humanly possible, yet the acts of another human selfishly powering his way through life, be to their misdoing. These thoughtless actors are embarrassing to other boaters, and a poor example to those witnessing such acts of greed. 

Yet many self labled captains, who had themselves established their saltwater roots on coastal piers, seem to have foregotten the simple pleasures anglers from piers seek. Its difficult for Mothers and Fathers, Grandparents, Family members, and friends fishing on a coastal pier to explain to very observant children, why such degrading acts against other anglers are openly and intentionally committed. 


Its truly a shame that sportsmanship, boater safety, common sense, and a friendly basic respect for others be tossed aside by the arrogant manners of the wreckless among boat and watercraft operators...........

The irony is, these same individuals (and many have) who have found themselves wrecked, captsized or in life threatening distress upon the ocean blues, rely on the caring eyes and hearts of folks who have a view from their fishing pier benches ..................Many make that all important call to authorities that may save the inept boaters life, his crew, passengers and his equipment. 

Its a shame the contumely among the hell bent operators of these wayward watercraft never know who they are indebted too...............or could be as early as tommorrow.


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

A few years ago me and a couple friends were king fishing the private pier up at the northern end of Cherrygrove when we saw some jetskiers coming up the beach headed for the inlet. We started shouting at them to move out because of the lines in the water, but one smarta$$ was too busy giving us the finger to see my anchor line. Thankfully, Uglystiks are built like a tank (and about as heavy), nearly ripped the rodholder off the pier and him off the ski. I'm sure that the line left some pretty welps across his neck and face. If we could have caught him, I positive that he would never get that close to a pier again. As a matter of fact he would have most likely had developed an extreme phobia to piers and jetskis all together.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

new2salt, thats funny and brought back a wild memory. As a teen years ago fishing cherrygrove, i was fishing in the suds and a ticked off surfer grabbed my line and rubbed it on something til it broke. I told an older friend and he gave me an anchor weight. At the time i had no clue what it was but at his direction i launched it, it held and i DID snatch the very same surfer from his board. He and his buddies came onto the pier to whip my a** but a ticked off pier employee defused the situation.

Its about respect. Seems alot of the boaters actually feel they will catch kings if they troll by a pier that recently caught them. Obviously they dont realize the miles kings swim in a day. Either that or they get off in some way by grazing the anchor lines. 

I really like the bottle rocket approach. Properly aimed, a loud bang would wake up these butt heads which im certain they know that they could possibly ruin someones day who had a fish on when the choose to come by.


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

Interesting coincidence to see this thread. I was on the eastern part of Oak Island this weekend, and was fishing the surf about a 3/4 of a mile east of the pier there Sunday morning. Saw a lot of boat traffic, and I really was baffled by some of the stupid and seemingly pointless stuff I observed. 

First I did see at least 5 or 6 boats go past the end of the pier so close that I thought for sure they'd be into the king lines. Some went buzzing past wide open and some just seemed to slowly go past but I don't think they were trolling - weird. Some recreational-type boats just seemed to sit off the end of the pier and "watch" for awhile.

Along those lines I saw some boats go past me quite close to the beach. I don't have a clue what these idiots were doing. They weren't casting or trying to catch bait. Not close enough to reach with a cast, but it was close. Some of them would go past a little faster than trolling speed, but not trolling. Some would just fly past. I was thinking to myself that I'd love to see these idiots find a sandbar - why chance it and be that close to the beach?

The one that really puzzled me was this nice yellow center console that literally went past, up and back, probably 6 times over the course of an hour and a half or so. Not trolling or casting or anything.

The only explanation I have is that there are some guys with a lot of money to throw around out there and they go and buy these boats and just have no clue what they are doing. They get the boat in the water and then say "okay now what do I do?" What is the point of owning a fully outfitted, expensive center console and using it to aimlessly cruise around a couple hundred yards off the beach?


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Do it and hit someone,you go to jail..... Have had sailboarders so close at Avon Pier they actually got caught in the bow of the line while drumfishing,more than once.......


Hey, I've seen a couple of crazy-ass FHB's flip a sailboarder for a loop when he ran into their lines! One of 'em screamed something that sounded like "SWIM B!TCH"! Nobody that would do something like that would ever post here though.

Of course both these guys thought they had fish hooked up and were just trying to set the hook.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*It's called Fishing Structure*

Thats why they get close.. I don't blame them nor would I ever throw @ them.. Big Time Ilegal... JAM


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

about 5 years ago off bogue a boat named hunny hush was fishing a king tournament in the area. a guy that fished the pier a long time was hooked up with a king. the boat goes up to his line grabs it hand lines in the fish gaffs it shows it to us and hauls ass. when they got back to the dock the police and tournament officials were waiting on them. the boat has since then not been in the water and sits at dudlys marina in swansboro.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

a anchor was thrown one time off a pier ill leave the name out at a boat and hit it, 2 hrs later here comes a guy with 2 cops on the pier, there was about 7 of us out there. The cops just ask who did it? One of the guys was a lawyer on the pier and told the cop he was outraged that he would even ask us because there was NO evidence that we nor anyone else there did it. The cop agreed and then an hour later the boat owner and 2 friends showed up and then the same 2 cops got called back out there because these guys started cutting lines and proceeded to go through guys cart looking for anchors that matched what hit his boat. The guys were escorted off the pier and just kept running their mouths the whole way, we all just just ganged up on them once they started cutting lines and going through our carts and kept them there til the cops came back...thats my wildest story ever, ive always had run ins with boats but most just flip us, we flip them, etc....


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

jobxe327 said:


> about 5 years ago off bogue a boat named hunny hush was fishing a king tournament in the area. a guy that fished the pier a long time was hooked up with a king. the boat goes up to his line grabs it hand lines in the fish gaffs it shows it to us and hauls ass. when they got back to the dock the police and tournament officials were waiting on them. the boat has since then not been in the water and sits at dudlys marina in swansboro.


i remember when they did that chit to roger that day, was a big king too , want to say when they weighed it was over 40lbs too.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*A couple years ago I*

was paddleing out in the hook side to go catch some Spanish. I am aware of my suroundings and gave all the folks fishing from the beach a wide berth as I headed out. Some NUTBUCKET elbowed his buddy (as to say watch this) and proceded to throw a stingsilver at me while I was in the yak. The Chartruse lure bounced off my yak and went over the other side.. I saw the color of the lure and procede to paddle in.

Once on the beach I walked the line of folks fishing found said StingSilver and the offender.. And basicly told him he had 5 minutes to leave the beach or I was gonna Embarase Him in front of his Family.. Needless to say he left.. 

Stupid is as Stupid Does.. 

JAM


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Sorry disagree with ya on this'n John....*



> t's called Fishing Structure
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thats why they get close.. I don't blame them nor would I ever throw @ them.. Big Time Ilegal... JAM



Actually it's called "Common Courtesy".............. I dont' come within 300yds of ANY PIER,EVER,except to fish off it!! The sign on most piers here say no closer than 100yds!! Anyone,from sailboarders,kitesurfers,jetskiers,and regular boaters should have the common courtesy to stay at least that far away!! That's not just my opinion,it is just good common sense!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Hey, I've seen a couple of crazy-ass FHB's flip a sailboarder for a loop when he ran into their lines! One of 'em screamed something that sounded like "SWIM B!TCH"! Nobody that would do something like that would ever post here though.
> 
> Of course both these guys thought they had fish hooked up and were just trying to set the hook.


 Can't say fer sure who that dude wuz dat said dat,but sounds like he was right p*ssed,huh????


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> i remember when they did that chit to roger that day, was a big king too , want to say when they weighed it was over 40lbs too.


dang rite it was a big king i say if your on a pier your stationary . you cant move it seems to me that its the right thing for the boats to do is stay away.


----------



## Hester6868 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Comon Decency*

Dad and I were fishing the Frisco Pier the last year it was open in mid October. It was a beautiful day and we were catching everything imaginable as the surf was just perfect. We caught Flounder, Trout, Spot and Pompano in the surf, Black and Puppy Drum about half way out and 2-3 lb Blues and false albacore off the end. The waves were breaking about 5 feet from South to North and the staging area for all the surfers was near the end of the pier on the North Side. The biggest break seemed to be about 100 feet off the north side of the pier about 1/2 way in. 

The pier was crowded with locals filling freezers and a few of us part time fishing residents. Things were kind of quiet as the surfers would ride within 20 feet of the pier when there was a break in the fishing action. The tollerance was not so bad on both sides until my dad hooked a large Drum. The Drum headed due North stripping line as fast as it could. Soon there was 100 yards of 14lb Mono strung north half way out on the pier. Dad was 76 at the time and was in for a long fight. As time wore on and the fish continued to run in and out, the surfers got impatient when the swells got even bigger. 

A few guys caught a big wave and the first one up was closelined by the fishing line. As he came up shouting profanity a few of his buddies started cursing at my dad like it was a deliberate action. I tried to explain that he had a fish on and it was not an intentional cast that took him down but typical surfers, they only could not listen to reason and things escilated. Three of them padled to shore and tried to enter the pier when Jim stopped them and chased the group off. 

Some unfortunate events lead up to this as some of the locals were deliberately casting large lead at them when they cut in close. It became a game for a while and we got the brunt of their anger. 

So, I have to say that regardless if you are in a boat, surfing, or on the pier itself, there should be some common decency toward your fellow man. Surfers and boaters should both respect the pier fishermen but even if they don't, the pier guys have a choice to be better people. 

Even with a stupid incident like this, we really miss the Frisco Pier. It was not a deep water pier but we have such great memories and many great days fishing it.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Chunking*

We have a narrow inlet with a ramp here in the Bay. I have seen guys on shore try to hit boats with striper jigs that were in the channel. I saw them throw at a boat once that had a kid in it. If someone hit one of my kids in my boat with a 3 oz jig I would most likely put a gaff in their throat. Speaking of that I actually saw two guys in two boats fighting over the side at one another because one of them drifted too close to the other. One guy was waving a fillet knife and the guy in the other boat was lunging at him with a 6 ft. gaff. No kidding! He was trying his best to gaff the other guy.


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

JAM said:


> It's called structure Thats why they get close.. I don't blame them nor would I ever throw @ them.. Big Time Ilegal... JAM


If they want to fish structure, then they need to get off their lazy rearend and either carry/tote all their gear out a 900'+ pier or take their over priced fish catching machines and go fish some OFFSHORE structure.  If they have the money to buy the boat with all it's high dollar electronics, surely they can afford on of those new Johnny come lately things called a MAP. If they can't read that then they don't need to be on the water.

I've never thrown anything at them, but I do like the idea of the bottle rocket. Wouldn't aim it at them, but fired off behind or over them might get their attention.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

Let me give you all some sound legal advice. One word is the triangle under the see-saw in these cases. That word is INTENT!!

Who really has intent of causing a disturbance? Fisherman cast from piers! Some I've seen are amazing and can cast great distances! Proving that a a stationary angler from a pier intends to inflict bodily injuries OR damage to property by casting from a pier is a joke!

Trust me on this(though I am not advising any attempts to cause injury or damage) you guys could really sling lead at any passing boat you wish to without provable copability. I say this because we all know that fisherman cast from piers! Boaters know this and surfers know this! Lines break!! Opps sorry I cracked your skull( i mean hull) I was casting and my line snapped....I forgot to flip the bail. Come on, we all know pier fisherman Bob buys a boat and then wants to taunt the pier guys! Why I dont know. 

In a court room I can assure you that if there is an absence of threat or if no verbage of malice is heard, you will NOT be charged with a crime doing what fisherman do from a pier. Furthurmore you pay to fish from piers and can actually be protected by the pier in such a case.

Check your local boating ordinances. On the west coast and in Bama there are ordinances which also protect pier anglers in such mis haps.

Again, I dont advise revenge on "close boats" but if the s.o.b's get on your nerves handle it as you wish DONT LET ANYONE HEAR YOU MUTTER ONE WORD OF COMPLAINT AGAINST THE BOAT BEFORE SLINGING THE LEAD OR WHATEVER. THAT COULD COME BACK TO HAUNT YOU. STICK TOGETHER IF AN INCIDENT OCCURS. DENY IT OR APOLOGIZE FOR YOUR LINE SNAPPING WHILE CASTING!

Push your city to put ordinances in place which will protect the rights of pier fisherman and the property / safety of boaters.

Boaters CAN move..............pier fisherman cannot! Remember.........Intent.....Its the walk out of court word on this one! A pier based person vs. a boat!....Id love to get that case any day!!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Advice*

Sounds like jailhouse lawyer talk to me. One could also say the gun went off as he was trying to take it from me. What you said has to be the dumbest advice anyone has given on this board. You my man are the king of all dumba$$es.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

ive seen it happen somebody throws at a boat. the law comes out and says who did it everyone stands up togather and they have nothing. im not gona throw at a boat but i have dang near pulled rods out of a rod holder on a boat when there planers crrossed my anchor rod pin riggin. its just common sense not to get that close. i know some folks that can cast like theres no tom. and if your so close someone can cast to your boat thats probally to close. and on top of that if i had a boat i for dang sure wouldnt go fish near a pier i can fish on a pier alot cheaper id go were i cant fish off the pier.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

What about when, us kayakers, happen to drift close to a pier and it takes a fewminutes for us to clear the area? I've had lead chunked at me before, all the while trying to vacate their zone. If it, the lead, hits our boats,,,whom do we call?


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

my question is you may make a mistake and drift near the pier but thats a once in a while thing ive kayak fished and put in right up from the pier and never got to close to the pier on accedent. however i have got bait out of jesses bucket before lol


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

pogeymoe said:


> Trust me on this(though I am not advising any attempts to cause injury or damage) you guys could really sling lead at any passing boat you wish to without provable copability................. DONT LET ANYONE HEAR YOU MUTTER ONE WORD OF COMPLAINT AGAINST THE BOAT BEFORE SLINGING THE LEAD OR WHATEVER. THAT COULD COME BACK TO HAUNT YOU. STICK TOGETHER IF AN INCIDENT OCCURS. DENY IT OR APOLOGIZE FOR YOUR LINE SNAPPING WHILE CASTING!


That is seriously irresponsible. Yes, i think boaters should give the pier a wide berth. But slinging lead @ someone whether it's to hit them with it, hit their boat or other property, or to 'clothesline' a surfer is ridiculous. I've heard folks on the pier talk about that sorta thing when the surfers get close, but thank god I've never seen anyone attempt something so stupid. It's not about whether or not you will get convicted of a crime, it's about the fact that an 8oz lead can be a lethal object. 2 wrongs don't make a right. Just because someone does something rude doesn't make it ok to do something dispicable. If someone cuts you off on the highway, do you follow them home & blow their car up?

I have a real hard time imagining anyone that would cast 8 oz of lead @ somebody really has any more respect for others than the boaters that come too close to the pier.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

wannabeangler said:


> What about when, us kayakers, happen to drift close to a pier and it takes a fewminutes for us to clear the area? I've had lead chunked at me before, all the while trying to vacate their zone. If it, the lead, hits our boats,,,whom do we call?


 First off you shouldn't put yourself in that position...  If you are thrown at,it's like any other asault crime,call the police... 

Like was said before,you shouldn't be within 100yds of any pier period.. It is unlawful to throw anything at anyone,or shoot bottle rockets at them.. Clothslining someone if they go into the bow of your line can be passed off as you thinking it was a fish,but that's kinda borderline.. 

Ain't no lawyer but do look at things with a little common sense, so should those that come within 100yds of any pier with fishing lines all around,as well as those that throw 8oz at em...


----------



## bigbass14.3 (Mar 8, 2006)

Had a guy hang a line with a king on it from the pier watched as the boater had the nerve to gaff the king , unhook the fish, and then wave at us after throwing the rig back in for us to reel up . Turned out he was in a king tournament but since we could see him and the name on the boat we were able to disqualify him later. but that was truly sorry!!


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Just wanted to add to this post that this last tuesday i was fishing the T and had just set my anchor and was proceeding to catch bait when a jon boat starts coming directly toward the pier not around it. I was yelling for the guy to go out and around and nothing. The gentlemen actually went under my anchor line to attest how close he was when i noticed it was a very old gentlemen so i screamed are you ok??? the guy said he needed to go to shore and said sorry. So there is always that 1 out of 100 that actally probably had a emergency.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

I agree with all of these staements. Its never ok to intentionally try to hurt anyone or cause damage. Not long ago there was a case here inwhich a young girl was hit by a car. A crosswalk was put at the very spot. There had been petitions by area home owners for a cross walk. Sadly, it often takes a tragedy before appropriate laws are passed. 

In this case boaters assume all risk and responsibility. Police officers can come out on the pier all they want to but people always have and will cast from piers. Piers are stationary and all "normal" activities are understandable.

Common courtesy is the best solution but obviously boaters and at times surfers seem to be unable to afford any and therefore PUT THEMSELVES AT RISK.

A "pier anglers law" which could relieve pier anglers from any damages to boats or surfers should be put in place.Boaters know that people cast from piers. A state wide distance should be in place. Boaters must stay 500 yds from piers. In my opinion that would take care of even the best casters being able to intentionally or unintentionally hit a boat. 

If any boater has problems AND ANNOUNCES IT TO PEOPLE ON THE PIER, I'm fairly certain people on the pier wouldnt have any problems. We know the ones we are talking about. The ones who cut lines and run over king rigs.

If all of you will get as many signatures from pier anglers and operators as you can, I am willing to get it in the hands of those who could possibly have such a law considered. 

Pier fisherman should be able to fish from a pier as that pier allows them to fish without interferance or harrasment. Boaters should have regulations that will keep them safe as well. Some boaters may not have a clue that they are too close and yet have a king rig right under their boat. As the number of these incidents increases, the need for a law is more evident.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

*Intent*



surf rat said:


> Sounds like jailhouse lawyer talk to me. One could also say the gun went off as he was trying to take it from me. What you said has to be the dumbest advice anyone has given on this board. You my man are the king of all dumba$$es.


I don't know if an earlier post about ripping the sail on boat was about me or not but, I did exatly that on Kure Pier many years ago. O n the pier that day was the Deputy Sheriff for Kure Beach and he said " if you can reach him with your cast, go for it as he will not have a leg to stand on in court."

I made the cast, hit the sail up high, jerked and ripped the hell out of it. The Deputy said the law in Carolina is if a boat, etc. comes within casting distance of the FRONT of a pier the boater,etc., is in violation of the law and assumes all risk associated with his actions.

PS: boater later came on pier with 2 deputies and after talk with Fred (Deputy Sheriff), he was arrested. I was never summoned to court and Fred told me the next year boater was fined.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I was told point blank by the staff at Frisco pier that 5oz to the back was the best way to get the surfers to move. I never did it, but my wife hooked a big'un on a Gotcha plug, best pullage of the week! 

As for the boats, wiping out their trolling spread is the safest, most efficient method of demonstrating your feelings.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

All piers are usually posted to keep away a minimum distance...as some others said there are those that make a mistake in coming in too close or have an emergency situation. I doubt I'd take anyone's advice on trying to sling lead at a boater or surfer... I doubt that person will stand with you in court should things get out of hand and you end hitting someone with 5oz of lead in just the right spot and you end up catching a manslaughter charge.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

SPECKS said:


> All piers are usually posted to keep away a minimum distance...as some others said there are those that make a mistake in coming in too close or have an emergency situation. I doubt I'd take anyone's advice on trying to sling lead at a boater or surfer... I doubt that person will stand with you in court should things get out of hand and you end hitting someone with 5oz of lead in just the right spot and you end up catching a manslaughter charge.


 EXACTLY....

Just so this post doesn't stir the pot anymore than it already has it's locked......


----------

